# Favorite Place To Visit In The West



## WalnutBaron (Nov 5, 2009)

As a 4th generation Californian, I'm still excited everytime I get in the car to drive to one of the many spectacular sites here and in the Western states, and there are many.  Which leads me to this question: which of the myriad beautiful places in the West is your favorite?

For me, it's not an easy answer.  I love the San Juan Islands in Washington, Crater Lake and the rugged Oregon Coast, the breathtaking Columbia River Gorge, the awesome Redwoods in Redwood National Park and Muir Woods and the equally awesome sequoias in Sequoia and Kings Canyon National Parks, Yellowstone and the Tetons in Wyoming, Glacier National Park in Montana, and I could go on and on.

But, for me, the granddaddy of them all is Yosemite.  It doesn't hurt that I live only about a 90-minute drive from the north entrance.  But the combination of the awesome power of El Capitan and Half Dome, the graceful beauty of Yosemite Falls and Bridalveil Falls and Nevada Falls and Vernal Falls and Ribbon Falls (and many others), and the awe-inspiring majesty of the Mariposa Grove of giant sequoias makes Yosemite #1 on my list.  

And for those who have not done it, be sure to make a reservation for lunch at the beautiful dining room in The Ahwahnee Hotel, with the thirty-foot high picture windows which frame Yosemite Falls.  You can't do any better than that


----------



## ricoba (Nov 5, 2009)

I am not a lifelong Californian but I have lived almost my whole life out here in the West.  Here are a couple of favorites I can think of off the top:

Lake Tahoe, Cascade Loop Hwy in WA state, Big Sur here in CA, Hwy 395 in CA, Palm Springs, Beverly Hills area, Grand Canyon, Snake River Canyon and Shoshone Falls in Twin Falls, ID.....

I know I am missing a lot, but these are the ones that come readily to mind.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 5, 2009)

Tahoe, San Francisco, Yosemite, & Disneyland.  We actually go to Tahoe about every other month - it's close enough to go for the weekend!


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Weather*

I have lived here my entire lifetime of 58 years.  I have traveled throughout the state and love it all except the traffic.  The cities that most people rave about I shy away from because of the traffic.  I love the weather in California and that is why we've never left the state.
I have to admit for me though I would take Yellowstone over Yosemite any day.  What I love about my area (San Jose area) is being close enough to drive to the oceon or the mountains on a regular basis.
Bart


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 5, 2009)

We have lived most of our lives in California and we love it. I have lived in San Diego, Los Angeles, and the San Francisco Bay area in California. I have also lived in Vancouver, Victoria, Portland OR, Spokane WA, and Phoenix in the west. I have also visited just about every square inch of California, Oregon, Washington, Idaho, Utah, Arizona, Nevada, British Columbia, and Alberta.

It is very hard to pick a favorite as there are so many great places. My favorite city is San Diego by far. I also love the San Francisco Bay area. We love touring California. Some of our favorites are Carmel. Big Sur, Hwy 395, Yosemite, Hwy 49, Santa Ynez valley, Napa Valley, etc.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 5, 2009)

?????????? - Highway 395   -   ??????????

Not sure why it is on the list ??????


----------



## jamstew (Nov 5, 2009)

Zion, Bryce, Arches and Canyonlands National Parks in Utah.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 5, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> ?????????? - Highway 395   -   ??????????
> 
> Not sure why it is on the list ??????



I won't pretend to answer for the OP on this one, but Highway 395 runs along the eastern slope of the Sierras from Death Valley nearly to Lake Tahoe.  The view of the Sierras is dramatic, and the little towns of Mammoth Lakes, Bishop, and Bridgeport are charming.


----------



## Elan (Nov 5, 2009)

My list would include many of the OP's selections:  Glacier NP, Crater Lake NP, Columbia River Gorge -- especially in the Spring, and the Sawtooth Wilderness Area of Idaho.  Favorite cities would include Seattle, Portland and SF.  

  One of my favorite drives is from Boise, up hiway 21 to Stanley, ID, then along the Salmon River (hiway 75), and onto hiway 93 along the Bitterroot Range to NW Montana (Flathead Lake and beyond).  There's not a single mile that isn't interesting and beautiful.


----------



## itchyfeet (Nov 5, 2009)

Highway 1 all the way along the coast of California.  Highway 395 is outstanding when there is snow on the mountains (not the highway) -- we were lucky to make that trip one year.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not from nor do I live in California but I'd like to give my input.

I haven't traveled nearly as much as all of you but from my experiences so far, I'd have to say Central Oregon, Oregon Coast, Rivers and Mountains of North Idaho, and Seattle/Puget Sound area.

I don't know if it's included on this thread but when I'm looking for excitement, I LOVE Las Vegas. The bright lights and hustle & bustle.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 5, 2009)

WalnutBaron said:


> I won't pretend to answer for the OP on this one, but Highway 395 runs along the eastern slope of the Sierras from Death Valley nearly to Lake Tahoe.  The view of the Sierras is dramatic, and the little towns of Mammoth Lakes, Bishop, and Bridgeport are charming.




Since I was the OP about 395, I will let you know, you are correct.  The eastern slope of the Sierras is quite beautiful, and I find Mono Lake fascinating.  The drive from Reno to CA on 395 goes through some very pretty areas and you are right the towns are very quaint.


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 5, 2009)

Can't choose just one.  To add to the list: Moab and Highway 12 in southern Utah.  The drive in southwest Colorado that includes Cortez, Durango, Silverton, Ouray.  Sedona, AZ


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow.  Tough call.  There are so many great areas out here to see, that it's impossible to pick just one.  They each have their appeal, which is why I like them all so much.

I'm a third generation Californian who ended up in Washington.  I think what makes the West so interesting is the variety of sights to be seen.  The coast is different from the mountains, which are different from the deserts.  But they're all beautiful in their own way.

If I _HAD_ to choose something, it'd be:  The entire coast - from San Diego to Vancouver, BC.  (Pick any mile of it - they're all amazing.)  Anywhere in the Yellowstone/Tetons area.  And all of the southern Utah red rock country.  Three distinct areas, but all amazing.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Nov 5, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> If I _HAD_ to choose something, it'd be:  The entire coast - from San Diego to Vancouver, BC.



That would be my choice as well.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 5, 2009)

San Juan Islands in Washington State
Columbia River Gorge 
Oregon Coast
Crater Lake
Ashland, Oregon
Redwoods


----------



## Dave*H (Nov 5, 2009)

WalnutBaron said:


> which of the myriad beautiful places in the West is your favorite?



Hands down, the top of a ski hill on a deep powder day.  Days like that are hard to come by when you aren't in a position to drop everything when it dumps.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 5, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Since I was the OP about 395, I will let you know, you are correct. The eastern slope of the Sierras is quite beautiful, and I find Mono Lake fascinating. The drive from Reno to CA on 395 goes through some very pretty areas and you are right the towns are very quaint.


 
To each his own more desert than I care to stare at . . . 

It's the longer route to Lake Tahoe from SOCAL and just plain ugly 

IMHO


----------



## TomR (Nov 6, 2009)

I live in New Jersey which is about as far away from the West as you can get.  But I do love the West.   Last year we went to Yellowstone and Grand Teton National Parks.  My second time there, my friend's first.  We enjoyed both, but the beauty and solitude of the Grand Tetons was something to behold.   Next year I am taking her to Lake Tahoe and Sedona on II exchanges.   We plan on spending one night at the Grand Canyon while in Sedona.  We also have an RCI exchange into Vegas, and, thanks to John Cummings trip report on his tour of Utah National Parks, we plan on visiting Bryce Canyon and Zion National Parks.  Thanks John for that information.  It's what makes TUG such a valuable resource.
Tom


----------



## Deb from NC (Nov 6, 2009)

Like Tom R, I live in the east (NC) but love the West.  Two of the most beautiful places I've been are Glacier National Park in Montana and Grand Teton NP.  I loved Arches National Park in Utah, also Sedona and the Sonoran Desert around Tucson.  So different from all of the green in NC !  We haven't been to Lake Tahoe or the National Parks in California yet...we exchanged for a week at Lake Tahoe for next September and are really looking forward to that already....


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 6, 2009)

TomR said:


> We also have an RCI exchange into Vegas, and, thanks to John Cummings trip report on his tour of Utah National Parks, we plan on visiting Bryce Canyon and Zion National Parks.  Thanks John for that information.  It's what makes TUG such a valuable resource.
> Tom



You are very welcome. I don't know how I left that off my list. Our trip to Utah through Capital Reef National Park, Highway 12, Bryce Canyon NP, and Zion NP was probably the most spectacular trip we have taken.

By the way, 395 is very scenic once you get north of Lone Pine. I agree that the southern part of 395 is pretty boring but so is I-5. We have traveled it many times to Lake Tahoe as well as the other routes. We usually stay in Bishop for the night when we do the 395 route.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got back a few weeks ago from Capital Reef in Utah (South of SLC) on a trip to Moab.  It is truly a great trip, so bring your cameras and hiking boots if you like to hike around.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 9, 2009)

So many beautiful places in the West! 

A few of my favorites.....
Tetons & Jackson Hole
Sun Valley
Telluride
Big & Little Cottonwood canyons (Utah)
Star Valley, Wyoming
Bryce & Zions National Parks


----------



## Barbeque (Nov 9, 2009)

From Coronado Island to San Simeon. (Coastal)
Our favorites would be Carlsbad and Pismo Beach


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 10, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> So many beautiful places in the West!
> 
> A few of my favorites.....
> 
> Star Valley, Wyoming



I've loved reading everyone's lists, but I admit I have never even heard of Star Valley.  I'm going to have to do some research!


----------



## tombo (Nov 10, 2009)

1.Yosemite for the valley views, Half Dome, and spectacular waterfalls.

2.Yellowstone for the geysers, mud pots, miles of wilderness, and the wildlife.

3. The Grand Canyon for the most spectacular erosion problem in the world!!

4. Lake Tahoe winter or summer, both are beautiful.

5.Grand Tetons for the views from the Jackson Lake Lodge

6.Bryce and Zion National Parks


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 12, 2009)

WalnutBaron said:


> I've loved reading everyone's lists, but I admit I have never even heard of Star Valley.  I'm going to have to do some research!



My grandparents had a place there when I was growing up. Lots of great memories. It's beautiful and only 35 miles south from Jackson Hole. Great boating in Palisades Reservoir in the north end of the valley.

http://www.starvalleywy.com/


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 1, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Zion, Bryce, Arches and Canyonlands National Parks in Utah.



I would have to agree with you, then again I am a native Utah girl.  

I love the Sedona area and Grand  Canyon.  For the western states which may or may not include Hawaii, I would say Ke'e Beach, Kauai.  

As much as I live 10minutes from Snowbird and Alta in the Cottonwood Canyons, Salt Lake area,  I love the mountains but at times I love the beach.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 2, 2009)

talkamotta said:


> I would have to agree with you, then again I am a native Utah girl.
> 
> I love the Sedona area and Grand  Canyon.  For the western states which may or may not include Hawaii, I would say Ke'e Beach, Kauai.
> 
> As much as I live 10minutes from Snowbird and Alta in the Cottonwood Canyons, Salt Lake area,  I love the mountains but at times I love the beach.



Absolutely Hawaii is included in the western states...it's the most western of them all!  And you're right: Kauai is spectacularly gorgeous.  Nice call!


----------



## curbysplace (Dec 2, 2009)

WalnutBaron said:


> Absolutely Hawaii is included in the western states...it's the most western of them all!  And you're right: Kauai is spectacularly gorgeous.  Nice call!



If your definition of the West includes the entire Mountain Time zone, Mt. Rushmore, Needles Highway, Sylvan Lake and the still under construction Crazy Horse monument all in western South Dakota are worthy of the list and are among my favorites.
Don't forget to consider the Bear Tooth Highway leading from the Northeast Yellowstone Park exit into Montana.  It is spectacular.


----------



## kwilson (Dec 2, 2009)

*Want to go there?*

There are 37 U.S.West direct exchange opportunities in the TUG marketplace.
Check them out.


----------



## shagnut (Dec 2, 2009)

Too hard to chose. I love Sedona!! I also loved my trip to Utah, Zion, Bryce, North Rim of Grand Canyon, Hw 12, Page, Lake Powell.

I still have to go to Yellowstone, Tetons, Montana.  I absolutely love it out west.  

Shaggy


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 2, 2009)

curbysplace said:


> If your definition of the West includes the entire Mountain Time zone, Mt. Rushmore, Needles Highway, Sylvan Lake and the still under construction Crazy Horse monument all in western South Dakota are worthy of the list and are among my favorites.
> Don't forget to consider the Bear Tooth Highway leading from the Northeast Yellowstone Park exit into Montana.  It is spectacular.



Here! Here!  Beautiful area and don't forget to also check out the Badlands.  (Went to high school in that area--very diverse geography and history.)


----------



## dude-luv (Dec 7, 2009)

*SF and Hawaii (if that counts)*

I live in a suburb of Vancouver, British Columbia-- a great city when the weather cooperates.  However, I love the SF area and consider it to have the best weather on the continent.  The island of Kauai is one of my favourite parts of the world.  That is why I own timeshares in both places.


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll add my vote for Sedona.  By far the happiest and most beautiful area in the CUS that I have ever enjoyed.  Haven't been to Hawaii yet, so.... who knows.

San Diego is pretty sweet too.  Not much of a TS destination, but still a great place to spend a week or more!

John


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 8, 2009)

dude-luv said:


> However, I love the SF area and consider it to have the best weather on the continent.



If you love the weather in the San Francisco area then you would love the weather in San Diego. Actually the weather varies a lot in the San Francisco Bay area. The coldest I have been for many years was at a San Francisco Giants ball game at PAC Bell park at night on July 31st a few years ago. We left our home 35 miles away where it was in the high 90's got on BART and then froze to death at the ball park. From then on we only went to day games.

By the way, I also love the San Francisco Bay area.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 25, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> If you love the weather in the San Francisco area then you would love the weather in San Diego. Actually the weather varies a lot in the San Francisco Bay area. The coldest I have been for many years was at a San Francisco Giants ball game at PAC Bell park at night on July 31st a few years ago. We left our home 35 miles away where it was in the high 90's got on BART and then froze to death at the ball park. From then on we only went to day games.
> 
> By the way, I also love the San Francisco Bay area.



It was Robert Louis Stevenson who famously said "the coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco".


----------

